# How to calculate nicotine to be added to a 0 nic juice



## Eequinox (31/8/15)

Hi guys is there a calculator somewhere that i can use to work out how much nic to add to my moms juices she has a whole bunch of 0 nic juices and uses the twisp 18mg stuff i think most of the bottles are 30 ml so i need to bump it up she does not mind muted flavors she just does not want to waste the juice


----------



## Christos (31/8/15)

@Eequinox , assuming you have 36 mg nic :

If you use 30 ml of nic and add 30ml of 0mg juice you will get 18mg nic strength.

Make sense?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Eequinox (31/8/15)

Christos said:


> @Eequinox , assuming you have 36 mg nic :
> 
> If you use 30 ml of nic and add 30ml of 0mg juice you will get 18mg nic strength.
> 
> Make sense?


perfect sense thanks a lot had a bit of a blond moment but rather safe than sorry

Reactions: Like 1


----------

